# Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!



## 4yamann (2. Mai 2009)

*Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Seit dem 26. April kann man den ersten Metal Gear Solid Teil kostenlos und völlig legal runterladen.
*
Metal Gear Solid startet unter WindowsXP und Windows Vista nicht mit allen Grafikkarten. Für diese Probleme existiert eine angepasste Startdatei, die jedoch nicht vom Hersteller unterstützt wird. Leider fehlen in der Download-Version auch die Sprachdateien des spannenden Funkverkehrs zwischen Snake und seinem Team.*

Habt ihr früher den Teil gezockt? Ich freu mich auf jedenfall wieder dieses geniale Spiel meiner Kindheit wieder zu spielen 

Dwonload (~100mb): *Metal Gear Solid Download

Quelle: News: Metal Gear Solid - Vollversion kostenlos herunterladen | PC | Action | GameStar.de
*


----------



## fehe.dr (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

wo bekommt man die angepasste startdatei her?


----------



## 4yamann (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Die ist glaub ich beim Downloadcontent dabei.


----------



## Hupe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Geil!


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Werde ich in denn nächsten Tagen mal drauf machen. Das erste MGS habe ich noch nie gezockt mal sehen ob das Spass macht.


----------



## 4yamann (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ich finds nur schade, weil durch das Fehlen einiger Sounds einiges an Atmosphäre verloren geht


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

MGS 1 war damals auf dem NES ein must have für mich.Habe die "Kassette" damals für viel Geld bei ebay vertickt. Habe da 40€ für bekommen.


----------



## 4yamann (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*



orca26 schrieb:


> MGS 1 war damals auf dem NES ein must have für mich.Habe die "Kassette" damals für viel Geld bei ebay vertickt. Habe da 40€ für bekommen.


Bei diesem MGS handelt es sich um den ersten Teil für die Ps1.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ach so,dann brauchst du nicht "1" dazuzuschreiben. Viele sagen das sei das erste.


----------



## 4yamann (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ach so,dann brauchst du nicht "1" dazuzuschreiben. Viele sagen das sei das erste.


Heißt der aller erste Teil nicht einfach nur "Metal Gear", also ohne das "Solid" ? (da wärer MGS 1 schon richtig)
Wie dem auch sei, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, streiche ich die "1" in der News.


----------



## push@max (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ich hatte auch mal einen MGS, allerdings war das Spiel damals bereits auf einer DVD...anscheinend war das dann eins der neueren MGS.

Wie viele PC-Versionen gab es eigentlich? weil das war doch auch so ein Playstation-Spiel.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 1: Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*



4yamann schrieb:


> Heißt der aller erste Teil nicht einfach nur "Metal Gear", also ohne das "Solid" ? (da wärer MGS 1 schon richtig)
> Wie dem auch sei, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, streiche ich die "1" in der News.



Richtig,das Game auf der PS hat dem "Solid" bekommen weil es in 3D war "zum anfassen" solid->fest


----------



## fehe.dr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

also ich find keine angepasste startdatei ... die einzigen beiden exe datein geben fehlermeldungen aus ... wegen grafik ... 

läuft´s schon bei jemand?


----------



## KTMDoki (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*



fehe.dr schrieb:


> also ich find keine angepasste startdatei ... die einzigen beiden exe datein geben fehlermeldungen aus ... wegen grafik ...
> 
> läuft´s schon bei jemand?



ich saugs gerade, sag dir bescheid obs bei mir geht


----------



## Mufflon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Wenn ich es starten will kommt immer die fehlermeldung legen sie disk 1 ein


----------



## KTMDoki (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

bei mir schreit immer AntiVir wenn ich den Download starten will...
Er sagt immer, dass die Datei Ad- oder Spyware Muster enthält

Is das bei euch auch so!?


----------



## Eiche (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

also bei mir gehts ohne porbleme nur software-render nervt aber dafür habe ich was gefunden damit hatt mann hardware-render hatt HIER.


> Finally after various years of work, i managed to make this game playable in GeForce Series 6 to the lastest one and so on!!!!!!!!
> Of course it compatible with equivalents ATi cards!!!!
> Work better in Win XP!!!!
> And works on Vista!!!!!
> ...





> Schließlich nach mehreren Jahren der Arbeit habe ich es geschafft, dass dieses Spiel spielbar in Serie GeForce 6 bis spätestens ein und so weiter !!!!!!!!
> Natürlich ist es kompatibel mit ATI-Karten-Äquivalente!
> Arbeitet besser in Win XP!
> Und arbeitet auf Vista !!!!!
> ...


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ich hab das Spiel hier noch in der Pappschachtel liegen.


----------



## Freak2009 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Wahnsinn. Läuft wirklich. Aber die Grafik =


----------



## Mufflon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Warum zeigt es dann bei mir an das ich die CD 1 einlegen muss wie habt ihr das starten können.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

MGS war echt 'n saugeiles Spiel... denk' ich gern dran zurück... am geilsten war's, wenn
man den Stealth-Anzug hatte !


----------



## Freak2009 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

du musst die anderen 5 zip archive beim Installieren mitentpacken. Das heisst wenn du nach der 2ten CD gefragt wirst nimmst das zip archiv 2 usw.


----------



## Freak2009 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Dsa spiel war echt der Hammer. Schade das der Game Buster hier niergendwo dranpasst.


----------



## fehe.dr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

sehr cool .. game läuft ... aber grafik... da kann man pixel zähln


----------



## killer89 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Dann will ich mir das auch mal anschauen  irgendwie hab ich nie MGS gezockt XD

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Also ich muss auch sagen das MGS früher schon ein großartiges Spiel war. Ein Augenschmauß ist auch der vierte Teil, denn hier kehrt man zuweilen  an den Ort des ersten Teils zurück. Da kann man mal so richtig den Grafikunterschied bestaunen.


----------



## Mufflon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ich kann es leider immer noch nicht spielen in der rar datei ist doch sone entpacker exe drinne die alles entpackt mein mgs ordner ist auch 180mb groß trotzdem will er cd 1 haben


----------



## Freak2009 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Du sollst die einzelnen Archive ja auch nicht einzeln entpacken. Starte einfach die exe und wenn er dich dann nach irgendeiner CD fragt nimmst dann stattdessen einfach eines der RAR Archive mit der entsprechenden Nummer


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Also ich kanns nicht runterladen, da kommt nur irgendwas von ner Zango-Software mit Cash-blabla... wird halt als Adware erkannt...

MfG


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

also wenn ich die datei speichern will von den link sagt mir Avira"ADSPY/AdSpy.Gen - Adware / Spyware" und das nich nur einmal...... is das so richtig ?

Aber sonst das geilste spiel.. kann mich noch erinnern als es erschienen ist,  boaaa voll die geile grafik das MUSS ich haben und hab es immer noch für meine PS   sau geil aber die grafik boa  aber kult game  einfach nen must haven


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Bei mir gehts net... kann mir da einer ne "Anleitung" geben? 

Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dazu. 

MfG


----------



## Mufflon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Also was ich runtergeladen habe sieht so aus


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

So weit komm ich ja gar nicht... bei mir kommt nur dies sch*** Zango-Shopping-Dingsbums-Software und sonst nix... 

MfG


----------



## Mufflon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Musst mal auf der seite links in der mitte nachschauen da ist sone kleine hypergelinkte schrift da kannst du es runterladen


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ahhhhh! Leck mich am Popo... und ich hab nur den fetten Button gesehen XD na danke... Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.

Danke 

MfG


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

hey danke den hab ich aber auch nich gesehn mit den funtz alles 1A    glaub ich kauf mir doch nen Gameboy oder nen NES    da kann ich wenigstens nich flasch machen


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

OMG  ich muss wohl meinen Controller rausholen XD mit der Tasta ist die Steuerung ja ein Albtraum, abgesehen davon, dass ich das Spiel noch nie gespielt hab XD

Aber danke nochmal, es läuft und lastet einen Core voll aus 

MfG


----------



## Mufflon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Wie bekommt ihr es gestartet???


----------



## killer89 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Öhm... diese bearbeitete .exe-Datei muss ich reinpacken in meinen Ordner und dann ohne Probleme ^^ ich hab einfach alle Rar-Dateien entpackt in einen Ordner 

MfG


----------



## neromix (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

also beit mir wenn ich das archiv entpacke sind da 2 exen aber wie spiel ich das jetzt


----------



## neromix (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

ok alles installiert alle rar dateien entpackt und installiert but der zeigt mir trotzdem an please insert cd1


----------



## Eiche (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

die metalgearsolid.exe ist eine auto entpack datei einfach die ausführen und nix manuell entpacken!


----------



## neromix (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

hab ich ja schon dann hab ich die exe ausgetauscht weil sonst komm nen grafikfehler aber dann steht wenn ich auf neues spiel klicke und dann auf easy oda so pleae insert disc 1


----------



## neromix (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

das komische is das vr training geht


----------



## Stricherstrich (16. März 2011)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

PUSH,wär nice wenn hier einer mal nen Downloadlink reinpackt oder was neu uppt,denn bei google find ich kein Link mehr :/


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Ja währe gut, auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid : Klassiker kostenlos für den Pc!*

Wollte es mir auch nochmal saugen aber....


----------

